# Lost Postive Insulation Ring for 18650



## Dominica (5/9/16)

Hey friends

So torn wraps resulted in the loss of the insulation ring on a green Samsung. Does anyone know if local vendors stock these?

Found this https://www.fasttech.com/products/2157501, and I see the rings are just made of paper. Think I could make my own with really thick paper?

Thanks!


----------



## shaunnadan (5/9/16)

hi

you can make them with a thick cardboard.

i was re-wrapping up a nice new battery and lost the insulator. i sacrificed an older battery to get dimensions and made copies of the exact size and then used a Stanley knife to cut it to size.

the replacement ones don't seem to last very long though.


----------



## Warlock (5/9/16)

Try to cut it out of a business card...a plasticised one. Or coat it with clear nail varnish, let it dry and then use it. Should do the trick.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dominica (5/9/16)

Thanks for the answers , will give it a go 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Maybe those plastic dividers one gets in file covers. Just cut out one where it already has holes for the file closers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## DaveH (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> Maybe those plastic dividers one gets in file covers. Just cut out one where it already has holes for the file closers.


Wow! that is a clever idea 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (6/9/16)

Fibre Washers from plumbing stores. Go sort through the loose washers cabinet you will find an appropriate fit.

I also use those as seats on top of mod to avoid atty rash.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

